# Trim tabs , or Whale tail?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man i have to see a picture of a whale tail to see if we are talking about the same thing


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Man i have to see a picture of a whale tail to see if we are talking about the same thing


A fin that is attached to the cavitation plate.
JC


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

jonrconner said:


> A fin that is attached to the cavitation plate.
> JC


It depends on the boat honestly and power tilt and trim makes a huge difference as well. I had a 15 hp Johnson on a12 foot Sears Jon boat that wouldn't plane at all just bounce until I put the whale tail on it. However my current skiff slows down and takes longer to get outa the hole with the same whale tale.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> It depends on the boat honestly and power tilt and trim makes a huge difference as well. I had a 15 hp Johnson on a12 foot Sears Jon boat that wouldn't plane at all just bounce until I put the whale tail on it. However my current skiff slows down and takes longer to get outa the hole with the same whale tale.


I use sting Ray Jr. on small motors and SE Sport 200 on larger ones ... I also use a Home made one that does real well ;-)

But DO NOT ask me for details on that one ... !


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jonrconner said:


> A fin that is attached to the cavitation plate.
> JC[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep I thought that's what it was. I have one from Bob's but have not put it on yet


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

noeettica said:


> I use sting Ray Jr. on small motors and SE Sport 200 on larger ones ... I also use a Home made one that does real well ;-)
> 
> But DO NOT ask me for details on that one ... !


Yup the hull makes a big difference.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Being able to fine tune your trim with actual tabs can have a huge impact on your ride and fuel burn.

I'll never run another boat / skiff without trim tabs.


----------



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

I have numatic tabs on my ipb and could plane out fine, but I added one of the SE Sports and now I can smooth the ride out in a little chop much better. Maybe if my tabs were adjustable underway I could do the same, but the boat is much more responsive to tilt and trim with the whale tale.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I had a "whale tail" on my small overpowered jon boats in the past to prevent porpoising but that was the only reason. Dont feel like i need one or that it would be an advantage for anything on my ShadowCast.


----------

